# Major Ice Storm



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here in Ontario we got hit hard overnight with a major ice storm. There is about 2 inches of ice on everything. We lost hydro last night and just got it back about 1/2 hr ago. Now its supposed to get real windy so they say to expect to loose it again. I have heard that some areas might not get it back for 72 hrs. That sucks being that its almost Christmas. These pictures were taken through a window so they aren't too good.

Sure hope this tree doesn't break.










Notice how shiny the snow is, thats because its solid ice.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathy...I feel so bad...ice storms are the ultimate worse. Hope the electric doesn't affect your heat so you can stay warm! Look at the positive...you could ice skate across your yard...no need for a pond  Btw...pretty picture.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, it is amazing how intense and diverse this winter is. Stay safe.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my! I really feel for you! I sure hope you don't lose power again! And if so you have plenty of heat! Thinking of you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yes we at least can stay warm. We have a gas fireplace thank goodness. I heard that in the Toronto area, it might be 72 hrs before they get all the hydro back on. Peoples Christmas meals might be ruined.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Hubby works for the power company and ice sux. We barely see snow where I live in Georgia so when we get snow and/or ice everyone freaks. I can handle it unless the power goes out. He has to within 10 mins of his head quarters when there is a storm so for us that means hotel in town. One year we had a sudden freaky storm all of our kids had company and we to head to town. His job already had us set up. We had a nice size suite thank goodness not just a one room hotel room because I was stuck with 6 teenagers for 4 days in that room. For anyone who may not believe there has to be a higher power or I would have never made it without him and those in room video games. Lol


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, you guys are getting hit! Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my! It looks pretty but I'm sure it's a MAJOR pain. Most of the time when everyone else is getting snow, we get freezing rain. But it's nothing like what you have. Of course, our electricity goes out and no one knows how to drive or is prepared for it because we don't get it that often. Today and yesterday, it was in the 80s. We're supposed to get rain tonight and tomorrow and then the temps are supposed to drop again to a high in the 40s. Stay warm and dry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel your pain. Here in Michigan there was an inch or more of ice last night, I went to take Tessa out and didn't see the ice. I fell on my back (making sure to hit every step of the porch of course) and slid down the sidewalk. My back is sore but it must have been pretty funny to watch.😉


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy! I have an Aunt who lives in Oshawa...I will be giving her a call today. Thanks for the heads up and stay warm!!!


----------



## angieg98 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in the Toronto area still with no power  it is freezing in my home! 
Gotta find a warm place to stay and keep my puppy in  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's crazy scary. We're just getting over 70 degree weather here in NYC. So weird. Please be careful.
Xoxoxo


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

We heard about that in the news... I hope all our fluff buddies and their families in that area are safe! 

-Simba


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor Pipper takes a long time to find somewhere to pee because everything is so hard and crunchy. He's even trying to climb the snow banks looking for soft powdery snow but he just slides right back down. This ice isn't going any where. Here's a couple pictures of how it still looks today. They are once again taken through the window so not the greatest of pictures.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Power finally came on for me! No power since Saturday! If you need come to my place while I still have power!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Janene, I am so glad you got power. That is a horrible ordeal to endure! Hope every is safe.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Used a propane camping heater to make the pups food and water boil for them while I lived off coffee and chocolate ugh my stomach


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow--that's COLD!! Geez!! You poor thing. My sister tells me about her ice storms. Nothing like yours. Does Piper use pads? I might worry about uneven surfaces or sliding around on ice with his knee.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Tessa* said:


> I feel your pain. Here in Michigan there was an inch or more of ice last night, I went to take Tessa out and didn't see the ice. I fell on my back (making sure to hit every step of the porch of course) and slid down the sidewalk. My back is sore but it must have been pretty funny to watch.😉
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry you fell. Glad your ok. Be safe. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

How do the trees live through being frozen??


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

angieg98 said:


> I'm in the Toronto area still with no power  it is freezing in my home!
> Gotta find a warm place to stay and keep my puppy in
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Angie, I hope your hydro is back by now. 



maltese manica said:


> Power finally came on for me! No power since Saturday! If you need come to my place while I still have power!


I hope your power stays on Janene. With all this ice, branches are still breaking off.



SammieMom said:


> Wow--that's COLD!! Geez!! You poor thing. My sister tells me about her ice storms. Nothing like yours. Does Piper use pads? I might worry about uneven surfaces or sliding around on ice with his knee.


No Pipper doesn't use pads, he is strictly outdoors, always has been. I do worry he doesn't hurt his knee more but I worry about everything with him anyways. Our whole house is hardwood so its almost the same as the ice. He didn't want to stop his walk tonight, he was having fun chasing the little chunks of ice around and walking on top of the snow. He's a little goof.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Angie, I hope your hydro is back by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a tough little guy ain't he. :innocent: Yea I have the floors too. I put down runners best I could. Keep warm!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am just seeing this now, and have been busy. I drove here to my parents on Sunday and haven't been online much since. I know about the storm because my nephew's flight got cancelled and he is stuck in TO, and flying out today.

It's a real mess but I hope you are staying safe and haven't lost power again. I haven't read thru this whole post, lol, I should to see how you made out.


----------



## angieg98 (Oct 3, 2013)

My power finally came on this morning at 5am. We thankfully had a working fireplace in the basement to use! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

angieg98 said:


> My power finally came on this morning at 5am. We thankfully had a working fireplace in the basement to use!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Happy to hear you have your power back for Christmas. Some people won't have theirs back until Saturday.


----------

